# Thank You



## Grandma M (Nov 14, 2007)

*THANKS*

Thanksgiving is just around the corner. I, for one, love our hobby and want to say thanks to everyone on the forum for their questions, pictures and the valuable input. We all can learn so much from others. 

Sometimes we tend to read the posts......and then just go on to the next one. We have so many orchid growers, with so much knoweldge which they are willing to share. We all need to be more thankful for their willinness to share their knowledge, and for those who ask questions because they want to learn more. We also can learn from their questions, and the answers given. 

*THANK YOU*
Now I will get off my soap box for today.

Grandma


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 14, 2007)

Well said! I agree! sometimes we take for granted the 'good' things we have in our life everyday!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 14, 2007)

Amen


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree, this forum keeps me [semi-]sane. That's why I, and I recommend others, make a contribution [$$] when I can to keep it going. :wink:


----------



## paphioland (Nov 14, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> *THANKS*
> 
> Thanksgiving is just around the corner. I, for one, love our hobby and want to say thanks to everyone on the forum for their questions, pictures and the valuable input. We all can learn so much from others.
> 
> ...



I agree!. Thank you for all the pics and to those that share their knowledge. Good bad or ugly all the pics help me see more plants so that I can sit in the comfort of my home and train my brain to see what plants could look like and envision what I want them to look like.

Ken


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice soap box, Marilyn. Yes, well said, and thanks for saying it!


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks to all of you here!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 16, 2007)

A great Forum ! Thanks to *all* !!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 17, 2007)

Awww, how sweet. You even referenced the people like me who post questions to suck out information from all the seasoned veterans.

editing to add-
And yes, I like it here very much. I read whole threads for a few weeks in this and in other forums before settling on registering here. I felt that for a person who only had time for one forum, here was the best. Not so large of a membership that you get lost yet chalk full of people who have forgotten more than I've ever known. Haven't had the need to register anywhere else so appears I chose wisely! Here is where I hang when I'm online. 

Did I mention how much I appreciate the people who help me?
I appreciate everyone who helps me VERY MUCH!


----------



## Heather (Nov 17, 2007)

Lauren, 

It is posts like yours that keep me interested in running this forum. 

Thanks again to all of you who make it a compelling place to visit and discuss!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh gosh, I can't even begin to describe how much I love this forum. It always makes a hard day a little easier to come home and look at the beautiful plants blooming in your homes, particularly if there are none blooming in mine. My plants thank you too, seeing the success that others have enjoyed keeps me watering and caring for those sanderianum and roth seedlings. Not only has everyone's willingness to share knowledge made a huge impact on my own ability to grow these orchids, but it's wonderful to know that there are people out there who share the same interests (cough-obsessions-cough). 

Thank you everyone, and a particular thanks to Heather and the other admins, you guys do a great job!


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes! Special thanks to the administrators who keep this forum running. Without them we wouldn't have this forum to share our hobby with.

Happy Thanksgiving to all.:clap:


----------



## Corbin (Nov 17, 2007)

Rick said:


> Yes! Special thanks to the administrators who keep this forum running. Without them we wouldn't have this forum to share our hobby with.



I'll second that.


----------

